# Lace monitor enclosure thread! (Indoors only)



## Mr.James (Mar 23, 2010)

Show us your indoor lacey enclosures! We've seen plenty of outdoor enclosures, I personally would like more indoor ones. From juvenile setups to adults.


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 23, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## falana1 (Sep 10, 2010)

well i would like see some ..so it give me ideas ..


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Taken 2 minutes ago.
The monitor is on the shelf in the very top left hand corner.


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 10, 2010)

nice enclosure mate what are the dimensions and can that hous a full grown lacey??


----------



## falana1 (Sep 10, 2010)

i got love that ..now i know what im doing.. thank you..


----------



## falana1 (Sep 10, 2010)

an what plant have got in there..


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 10, 2010)

All the plants are fake. 
The dimensions are 1300 high, 650 wide, and 600 deep.

Given that a full grown lacey can grow to 1500 long and larger. There is no way this enclosure would house one.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's mine,

Its 2400mm x 1200mm x 900mm and has housed mine since quiet young. They also have an outdoor and the run of the room when indoors.


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 10, 2010)

hope this worx


----------



## falana1 (Sep 11, 2010)

keep put more indoor enclosure up ..i want get some ideas for laceys as next my partner build me big enclosure for me..


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 11, 2010)

Agreed, anyone give us an idea of the dimesions needed to house a full-grown? Or should I just throw a heat lamp in the spare room... :lol:


----------



## falana1 (Sep 11, 2010)

i like you ideas for spare room. lady j


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice looking monitor Varanus how old is it whos the breeder if you dont mind thanks


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 11, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Taken 2 minutes ago.
> The monitor is on the shelf in the very top left hand corner.


 

putting those lil sticky hooks to slide the glass is a brilliant idea lol thanx


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 11, 2010)

haha i didnt even notice the little hook things but yes that is a brilliant idea im gonna do that lol


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 11, 2010)

You can even go all fancy and get shiny chrome ones.

LadyJ- Majority of keepers house their adult lacies outside in big enclosures like 4m x 2m x 2m. There is a member on here with an indoor enclosure for his pair of lacies, from memory it is 8ft x 8ft x 3ft.
A heat globe dangling from the roof in a spare bedroom is a great idea. I have been thinking about changing my study room into the croc enclosure.


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome Enclosure there mate =)


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 11, 2010)

my new lacie and spencers enclosure.i'll get a better photo soon.lacie up the top ,spencers down the bottom.overall its 3 meters wide,2 meters high and 1 meter deep.i'm getting Ben Stein to do a backdrop for it soon.
cheers
simon


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 11, 2010)

nicw set up slimebo


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 11, 2010)

falana1 please type properly, it's extreemly annoying trying translate your broken english /teenager text.

as for enclosure size, 
to keep an adult male and a female or 2 (as they are much smaller)
you would want 2400 wide, 1800 high, 900 deep as a rough minimum.
you would also try letting them roam outside the enclosure if possible.
but the simple rule with all monitors is, "the bigger, the better"


----------



## cougars (Sep 11, 2010)

Heres mine,Lacies on top and ridgeys on the bottom.Each tank is 1800x600x600


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 11, 2010)

encloser looks good Simon


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 11, 2010)

great looking enclosures guys


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 11, 2010)

Took a while to get this thread up running... Lol!

I'm in the middle of upgrading my lace monitors enclosure so I'll post when its done. Keep them pics rolling!


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 28, 2010)

New lacie enclosure.


----------



## zuesowns (Sep 28, 2010)

I like how you design your enclosures bfg, and the wood, plants looks like great pieces.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks zues.
The big Y piece of wood is the same piece in both of the enclosures I have used for the lacey. This enclosure is 1300 long, 700 high and 600 deep. I have to start building him a huge one soon as he is growing really quick.


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Show us your indoor lacey enclosures! We've seen plenty of outdoor enclosures, I personally would like more indoor ones. From juvenile setups to adults.


 
I personally would like to see very few indoor adult lacy enclosures, while there would be a few good indoor adult setups, most are way too small and/or poorly decorated IMO. The main differance is that an indoor enclosure needs a basking light rather than full sun, other than that there is little differance.


----------



## lloydy (Sep 30, 2010)

What MVB's are you guys using in there?


Awesome looking enclosures by the way


----------



## omg_ebtl (Oct 1, 2010)

falana1 said:


> an what plant have got in there..



..........other then the weed xD jks jks


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not using an MVB, its just a 120watt flood globe from bunnings in there at the moment.

I am going to get a 100watt mvb and see if it changes the laceys behaviour in any ways.
Summer gets pretty hot and chances are I will only need a 40 or 60 watt spot globe for the next few months though.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 8, 2011)

I am bringing this thread out of hiding. Would like to see some more indoor set ups. That tall one looks awesome, but I think my fella will need less height for a while - don't want him falling and breaking his neck.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 8, 2011)

not a lacie enclosure, but this is the enclosure my pair of sandies are in now.

2400 long
900 high
600 deep
able to be devided in the middle for feeding time couse these 2 get crazy when theres mice to eat.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's my little lacie (Skittles) enclosure.






And Skittles


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice! Skittles has gotta be happy with that.


----------



## viciousred (Nov 10, 2011)

NAW!!! Skittles is adorable!!!  Lovely enclosure too


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 10, 2011)

What a name. That is cute


----------



## Daryl_H (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 235367
my lacey. will post pics of his new cage when i can find my phone cable


----------

